
Microsoft and Alphabet shed $60bn of Value - Finbarr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/dc3cd662-089a-11e6-b6d3-746f8e9cdd33.html
======
amadeusw
Google link:
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=Microsoft+and+Alphabet+shed+%...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=Microsoft+and+Alphabet+shed+%2460bn+of+value&btnK=Google+Search)
Article body: [http://pastebin.com/5Jz88y3Y](http://pastebin.com/5Jz88y3Y)

~~~
adam12
You can also use the "web" link under the article title on this page.

------
magicalist
Sounds dramatic, but they were last at their current values on...March 10.

------
baldfat
> Alphabet, the parent of Google, said its first-quarter net profits soared 20
> per cent to $4.2bn, but adjusted earnings of $7.50 a share missed estimates
> of $7.96. The group’s overall sales jumped 17.3 per cent to $20.3bn however
> it reported sales excluding the costs of acquiring traffic of $16.5bn, below
> Wall Street estimates of $16.6bn.

Once again WHY do we have this crazy market system that a company climbs 17.3%
in sales year to year and it drops billions?

------
perseusprime11
and then today they both decided to drop all regulatory complaints against
each other. Something smells here.

------
gitah
That's 1 Uber of value lost!

------
akhodakivskiy
Doh! Links you can't read without shenanigans

~~~
daveguy
yup... FT is one of those where you have to google for the article title and
click the link from there. The title on FT is the same as the hackernews
header. So to read it you can google this:

"Microsoft and Alphabet shed $60bn of value"

~~~
dsp1234
_So to read it you can google this:_

There is also a link titled 'web' below the article title above that will do
the same.

